
Ask HN: How to Spoof Git Commits? - tspace
I have a project from a client as an individual freelancer. They require the repository to be on their team account.<p>However, I&#x27;d like my brother to help with the project with daily commits. How can he spoof his commits so it looks like I&#x27;m pushing everyday, not him.
======
verdverm
Git config email/name, depends on if they are looking at IP addresses though,
you might need a proxy. Also how commits time and code style could be give
aways.

Git is distributed, so your brother can push to your headless repo which you
the pull from and push back to theirs from your working copy.

